# Blowes Installer



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Went and did a Blowes job and did a water heater install, this one is the one we put in. Whirlpool lifetime warranty, I'm glad we don't warranty any material we get from them. There price $768 less install.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I really hope things pick up soon for you Ron.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea me too, I have money in savings to hold me for about 3 months and that's only if I get jobs to keep me going. It starting to get bad here, I have never seen it this freaking slow, I'm used to hitting $1200 on a week, it has been cut too half and sometimes less. :sad:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> ... There price $768 less install.


What does that mean? Was 768 the total price?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That is the price of WH only. Additional parts + labor is extra. They supply everything, I guess I stated it wrong, should have said + install my bad sorry.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

768 for a electric 50 gallon?

How much does Lowes pay for installs?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

No 80 gal, they pay $283 for basic install, no changes needed, code ready, add staraps +20, minor label permit +20, mileage beyond 20 mile $2 per mile, there is a list we had to follow, I did not care to work for Blowes but with it slow I do it, have to pay the bills one way or the other. They just opened there store here and our company jumped on the wagon, from my understanding we have a contract on a monthly basis, so if things don't work right we can tell them to to know what after the time frame, unlike from what I hear about Dumb Depot where you have to sign a 1 year contract.

I spent 30 min in the isles to get parts needed, not seeing the job you just don't know what you need, it was an upgrade from a 50 to an 80, we did have to raise the water lines, all in all got it done in 1.5 hrs between the two of us dealing with it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh on the side note, you have to where there t-shirt and place there their sign in your truck window.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Oh on the side note, you have to where there t-shirt and place there their sign in your truck window.


Did you at least use your sharpie to fix the t-shirt and sign to add the B

Do they force you to buy the shirts and signs at an insane price? I can't imagine there are any gimmees from them. 

What else do they do? Full-fledged turn key new home plumbing? or just WH replacements.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

A few months ago, about the same time I was posting about _ing AHS, I did go to the local Lowes to apply to be an installer.

I stood outside that office and smoke musta got in my eyes because I started _ing crying. I ran outta there.

Wearing their _ing shirts would be like me wearing Ilplumber's shirts...it just wouldn't happen.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumber said:


> Wearing their _ing shirts would be like me wearing Ilplumber's shirts...it just wouldn't happen.


Truer words have never been typed Plumber. My shirts are much too purty for you

I wonder how long it will be before Lowe's delves in to full-fledged general contracting.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Truer words have never been typed Plumber. My shirts are much too purty for you
> 
> I wonder how long it will be before Lowe's delves in to full-fledged general contracting.


Depends on how much bail out money they get .


Ron I just don't think I could bring myself to wear their shirt. Whenever I have to go in there for something, I park in the next parking lot of the strip mall they are in and walk in through the contractors entrance. I just don't want anybody to see my truck there. Yes I do get some stuff there sometimes rather than drive the additional 7 miles one way to the nearest supply house. I get in and out as fast as I can. No way in Hades I'm installing their crap water heaters or wearing their shirt.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

T's and sighs were a give me, other things they sub out are, disposal, k-sinks, bath sinks, Insta-hots, faucets, shut offs, toilets, vanity tops, tub/shower doors. I don't see on demand water heater installs, and I don't see remodel or new work on there list. So it is limited.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Depends on how much bail out money they get .
> 
> 
> Ron I just don't think I could bring myself to wear their shirt. Whenever I have to go in there for something, I park in the next parking lot of the strip mall they are in and walk in through the contractors entrance. I just don't want anybody to see my truck there. Yes I do get some stuff there sometimes rather than drive the additional 7 miles one way to the nearest supply house. I get in and out as fast as I can. No way in Hades I'm installing their crap water heaters or wearing their shirt.



Not that I want to, it's that right now I have to, times are so tight here, I have to do what I have to do.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Not that I want to, it's that right now I have to, times are so tight here, I have to do what I have to do.


Don't get me wrong. If I had to and I may, I'd be an employee of theirs, but as a business owner subbing for them, I wouldn't do it. It would defeat my reason for being an owner. 

Do you have to buy all the extra parts like straps, connectors, etc?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumber said:


> Don't get me wrong. If I had to and I may, I'd be an employee of theirs, but as a business owner subbing for them, I wouldn't do it. It would defeat my reason for being an owner.
> 
> Do you have to buy all the extra parts like straps, connectors, etc?


No they supply it all. We purchase no parts. Customer makes the purchase at the store and they contract it out to us. We pick up and go do the installs, we warranty no material they supply.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

Did the lowes thing for way too long. after your there awhile they will start asking you to go out and do repairs for other installers to help out lowes, that's when you really start chasing your money.:furious:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Oh on the side note, you have to where there t-shirt and place there their sign in your truck window.


 
*wtf!*


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Ron, as I understand it you are working for someone else so you don't get to decide about this but please plead with your boss not to do this. Right now Blowe's is not selling water heaters, they are buying up even more market share than what they have already managed to get. I hardly get a call to replace any sort of faucet anymore and if I do they have already gotten it from Blowe's, HD, or Cosco. All of the counter top people are installing kitchen sinks now along with the faucets as part of their install. I don't know about anyone else but my business seems to be (and I haven't actually tracked it) more and more repairs of faucets, toilets and broken or leaking pipes anymore. I've seen quick connects slapped on everything including prv's, ball valves, and any manner of other things that make it just that much easier for Joe Blow Handyman to undercut us. Nobody cares about the plumbing code anymore (if they ever did) including ho's if it means it's $50 cheaper.

I really try not to focus on what the box stores are doing because I can't really stop them, but I don't have to help them. I help them enough already. I think I am going to stop.

Is anybody interested in signing on to a pledge to boycott the box stores? I don't especially want to be some kind of radical protectionist but we are getting our throats cut only they're paper cuts, a little at a time. It really is as if every receipt we get from the check out line, we are dragging across our throats. 

I know this will prove to be a major inconvenience to some. Some of you may not have any other local source of supplies.

I may be out of my mind but plumbing shops are getting steam rolled and we don't even know it. Let's have some ideas here. We really need to promote the value of excellent plumbing in the public eye. The economy doesn't help but it was happening before.


LET'S HAVE SOME IDEAS! I have a couple but I will wait to hear what you guys have to say.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Ron, as I understand it you are working for someone else so you don't get to decide about this but please plead with your boss not to do this.


There is no way to change his mind, he said until this recession turns back the other way, he won't lose this account, Blowes here does not just hire handymen, it is law here to use licensed plumbers unless you are the owner of the property, or you are employed by a property management. All water heater installs require a permit, no an if's or buts about it, they can get into big trouble not following the laws.

Some of what they have on the list I'm sure there is no way we could do it at what there asking, example, install a toilet shut off, $40, there is no way in hell will I go spend a hour of my time for a meer $40, I would make no money on that call, that would only pay me $15, my license is worth more then that.


----------



## sweetness09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Oh on the side note, you have to where there t-shirt and place there their sign in your truck window.


You have to wear a lowes shirt ? That sounds insane.. we were thinking about doing installs for them, but if thats a req. theres no way we are taking off our nice uniforms for a tshirt! :x Wheres the referral down the road?? Someone isn't going to go to lowes for an angle valve replacement..


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Well tomorrow I get to go and install a lowes toilet, there pay for the install is about $173 labor. On my commission I'll make about $66. 

Not bad, I can install a toilet in less then one hour, they supply all parts, there will be extras if I found problems it the flange.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll make sure I put pipe dope on the toilet bolt threads, should make the nuts install easy. :laughing:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Well tomorrow I get to go and install a lowes toilet, there pay for the install is about $173 labor. On my commission I'll make about $66.
> 
> Not bad, I can install a toilet in less then one hour, they supply all parts, there will be extras if I found problems it the flange.


Does this include the time necessary to receive and process the service request, drive to Blowe's to pick up the toilet and all necessary parts, drive to the ho's house, talk to the ho about whatever they want to talk about, and load up the old toilet when you're done and haul it off for disposal, or does this mean that from the time you begin to remove the old toilet until the moment you finsh caulking the base, that you can "install a toilet in less than one hour"?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, will you leave with a check made out to your company or will there be more time and manpower expended with keeping track of A/R making sure that Blowe's sends payment and how long will it take them to get around to sending you your money (you and your meaning the company you work for)?

Imo, this is a collosal loser.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm assuming, since Blowe's provides all materials (which you have to go pick up) that your company will lose revenue from the loss of the mark up on all materials. That loss of mark up revenue now gets shifted to your labor numbers which means that "the labor amount" is now accounting for 100% of labor, overhead, and material mark up which means profit just went out the door or at least was severly diminished.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It's a job. No more no less. I'm guessing Ron gets to make a meager wage and the company has work to keep Ron going while they wait for real calls. Doing Lowes installs prolly just barely beats being laid off. 

I hope these calls keep you going until the real money starts to be spent again.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Like I said, it not that I want to do lowes work, it's just I need to right now, I 'm only making have of what I used to make. I hope that there won't be that day when I have to give up my home cause of the economy, news has now reported homes going into foreclosure are on the raise here in th PNW.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

You gotta do what you gotta do. What ever your making doing BLOWES calls beats sittin at home drawing unemployment.


----------



## U&I Plumber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Oh on the side note, you have to where there t-shirt and place there their sign in your truck window.


That would be the deal breaker for me...

I wear my Henlys with company name embroidered on the left side 6 days a week, my uniform if you will.

Ron, do you work for Dick and Sandy ?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> It's a job. No more no less. I'm guessing Ron gets to make a meager wage and the company has work to keep Ron going while they wait for real calls. Doing Lowes installs prolly just barely beats being laid off.
> 
> I hope these calls keep you going until the real money starts to be spent again.


Hey I'm not busting on Ron. Really just kind of thinking out loud. Ron is paid on commission. I don't imagine anyone has asked him to take a smaller commission yet. He will feel it though as he finds himself performing plumbing tasks for 1/2 of what he was doing it for just a short while ago. The bigger impact though will be on the company. These numbers may keep a few guys with something to do with their days for awhile bet they spell DEATH for the long term.

I think I understand your response. If I'm wrong feel free to correct me. You are used to bidding work that will keep a crew(s) working for the whole year or longer (or maybe a little shorter). Your crew(s) are an asset to your company which you have to protect. Am I wrong in thinking that a part of your bids may be there to carry them in the slack time? You can't afford to let guys go just because this job has ended and the next one doesn't start for 3 months, so you keep them cleaning widgits and trucks, performing maintenance, mowing the grass, whatever. 

It absolutely is not this way in service and repair. A service and repair company is a phone call eating beast. We have to protect good technicians as well but it can't drag on and on. This may be what Ron's employer may be trying to do but it can't go on for very long. I can just about guarantee based on the few numbers Ron posted that this company is diving headlong into the red and fast.

I am a one man shop so it may be true that I have no idea what I'm talking about but before I contracted with Blowe's at a loss (which it surely must be) I think I would follow pcplumbers advice (yes I know what I just wrote) and have my guys hitting the pavement with door hangers and free plumbing inspections. 

I just couldn't wear the shirt.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> I think I understand your response. If I'm wrong feel free to correct me. You are used to bidding work that will keep a crew(s) working for the whole year or longer (or maybe a little shorter). Your crew(s) are an asset to your company which you have to protect. Am I wrong in thinking that a part of your bids may be there to carry them in the slack time? You can't afford to let guys go just because this job has ended and the next one doesn't start for 3 months, so you keep them cleaning widgits and trucks, performing maintenance, mowing the grass, whatever.


I don't worry about keeping anyone working. They go right back to the hall. There isn't a fudge factor in numbers to keep guys on when times get tough. Unfortunately, there is no loyalty in employer/employee relationships when times are tough. I hope you didn't take what I typed earlier as mean spirited. I was just trying to throw my .02 in. Not knocking anybody.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> I think I would follow pcplumbers advice (yes I know what I just wrote)


You just wrote my new sig line:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

U&I Plumber said:


> That would be the deal breaker for me...
> 
> I wear my Henlys with company name embroidered on the left side 6 days a week, my uniform if you will.
> 
> Ron, do you work for Dick and Sandy ?


No what company is that? I only know one by that name here.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear it's gotten that bad for you Ron. We have an understanding in our area that when a company starts doing big box installs the end is near. 

I really hope things pick up for you. I did sears and lowes installs 8 years ago for Michael’s Plumbing in Orlando and IT SUCKED. The travel time is what kills you. Every once in a blue moon I would pickup 3 heaters at the same store at the same time, and then go install all 3. It was decent when you would catch a break like that but the rest of the time it was pitiful.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

When I first started my business in the late 80's I did service work for anyone I could, HD, Blowes, whatever. I also did AHS and other insurance work. It's been a very long time since I've done any of the above. I think back to those days of having the fax machine always ringing and the bullsh*t you had to put up with, no thanks. 
When I made the move back home to Mn I dropped all of it and things have never been better. It's all cash and carry, very little billing out. Only for a few select customers such as city and county work. I will never again have anyone tell me what to charge or how to run my shop and for petes sake, TELL ME WHAT TO WEAR!!!!!
I guess there is a time and place for it though, I'm way past those days.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumber.

Please don't post useless replies.

Thanks


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

This is the toilet I installed from Lowes, Jacuzzi Whirlpool Bath Perfecta High-Performance White, did not like this toilet however it did flush good. 

Glad we don't warranty supplied material.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> This is the toilet I installed from Lowes, Jacuzzi Whirlpool Bath Perfecta High-Performance White, did not like this toilet however it did flush good.
> 
> Glad we don't warranty supplied material.


OK Ron. Lets use this WCL as an example. Let's say 10 days after it is installed the flapper starts leaking. 

Does the HO have to bring the entire faulty piece of merchandise back to the return desk?

Or do you get paid by lowes for a warranty repair? 

Or is the HO on the hook to deal with the manufacturer for the warranty claim. You know, one of those things that has a tag saying " do not return to store. Call this number"


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Lowes will pay for any warranty work that we do, they are well aware of that. We indicate on the completed invoice that we do not warranty supplied material.


----------



## U&I Plumber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Plumber.
> 
> Please don't post useless replies.
> 
> Thanks


Me?

I was asking if you were employed for Twin Rivers over there in Eugene.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

U&I Plumber said:


> Me?



Not you, the member that goes by <plumber> only.

I'm not Union so no, I don't work there.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

What do you do if something is junk out of the box?

Do you eat the time?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I can tell you, upon receiving the goods, the box was all sealed up, I did write in the comments box that's it was sealed, so I could not inspect the contents, if there is a problem with the product, they pay for the return trip and make things right, if not I will not do it.


----------



## U&I Plumber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I'm not Union so no, I don't work there.


 
Sorry to hear that things are so slow over there, usually when it dies on this side of the Cascades there is still work in the California Corridor, that truley sucks man.

I did a short stint, but the work went away and I went back into survival mode, I'll never go back again though, I like being self employed way too much.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea I'd hate to have to find someone else to work for, hate to lose the benefits that are now with me, starting with someone new means I'd have to start all over to get benefits again, now that would suck, but when the time comes, I'll have to move on, I hoping that won't happen.


----------



## U&I Plumber (Feb 15, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Yea I'd hate to have to find someone else to work for, hate to lose the benefits that are now with me, starting with someone new means I'd have to start all over to get benefits again, now that would suck, but when the time comes, I'll have to move on, I hoping that won't happen.


Yeah,
Funny thing, when I was a younger man I never hesitated to go if I felt I would get a better deal from the next guy, in todays world I'm tired of starting at the bottom, don't get me wrong though, bouncing around to the number of shops I went thru put me in a position to work with and learn from some of the best, and worst, mechanics and professionals in the areas I worked in, I would not trade the experience for anything.

Back on track though, when I worked for the above mentioned shop we did work for Sears for a time, we drove from Redmond to Bend to pick up the material waited for them to get me the parts and then drive to Tumalo to put them in, no money in it.

Hang in there, its gotta loosen up some.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I did a few service calls for the big box stores around 20 years ago, not many but a few. Mostly I was doing the insurance thing. A lot has changed since then. Back then they didn't have all the free advice and seminars, the do it yourself garbage. I cringe when I walk into one of those stores now and see the plumbing section and all the new garbage they sell and all the do it yourself crap. It's hurting our industry not to mention the health and safety of the consumers. I will never again do a job for one of those outfits. They call me I'll just laugh and hang up.
I'm really sorry a couple of you don't like what I have to say and I'm sure in hell not going to shut up because one person here decides to work for them. Most all of us feel the same way about blowes, it's not a secret so please don't insult our intelligence. Blowes Sucks, Period. If posts are going to be removed for telling the truth even though it might hurt one persons feelings then this board will go down hill real fast. I said my peace about this, I won't bring it up again.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ironranger said:


> I did a few service calls for the big box stores around 20 years ago, not many but a few. Mostly I was doing the insurance thing. A lot has changed since then. Back then they didn't have all the free advice and seminars, the do it yourself garbage. I cringe when I walk into one of those stores now and see the plumbing section and all the new garbage they sell and all the do it yourself crap. It's hurting our industry not to mention the health and safety of the consumers. I will never again do a job for one of those outfits. They call me I'll just laugh and hang up.
> I'm really sorry a couple of you don't like what I have to say and I'm sure in hell not going to shut up because one person here decides to work for them. Most all of us feel the same way about blowes, it's not a secret so please don't insult our intelligence. Blowes Sucks, Period. If posts are going to be removed for telling the truth even though it might hurt one persons feelings then this board will go down hill real fast. I said my peace about this, I won't bring it up again.


Look I don't have a choice, I work for a company that decided to perform work for them, it not for ever, until the economy picks up, I'll do the work, I have a mortgage to pay, and that takes priority over what I do for work.

The post that got removed was for the trash talk towards me, I took it as I say it. Sorry you are having a problem with that.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I said I wouldn't bring it up again but felt I should since you seem to think it's all directed towards you Ron, it's not. My post is directed towards Blowes and how we talk about the subject. I also read the other posts that were removed, they also were not directed towards you yet they were removed. I actually thought the posts were hilarious and I said so, my post was removed also. It's not about you.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

We all have to do what we have to to survive. I had to go to work for someone else after 20 plus years of working for myself. Ron is working for a company who is doing what they must to keep their men paid. I dont really like lowes myself, but at least Ron is making an honest dollar. He could do like some of these people on craigslist.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I never said I liked working for Lowes, it sucks, but right now the two jobs I have done so far got me that extra $120 or so that I would not have on my paycheck. The purpose of this thread was a discussion on what they do and what one can expect from them, a subject to ask me questions (if one so desires), to the what if this and that, an informational thread, which there have been those questions asked.

I did not find the post by plumber very funny, I removed it, I removed yours cause you quoted it, and removed all others that had followed by not doing so it would make the thread look odd, odd replies that means nothing or make ones wonder why they said that. My beef was not with you IR you just happen to have a reply with a quote about what was said. Accept my apology for taking out your post.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Does this include the time necessary to receive and process the service request, drive to Blowe's to pick up the toilet and all necessary parts, drive to the ho's house, talk to the ho about whatever they want to talk about, and load up the old toilet when you're done and haul it off for disposal, or does this mean that from the time you begin to remove the old toilet until the moment you finsh caulking the base, that you can "install a toilet in less than one hour"?


It took me 2 hrs from the time I got to the job and put the old toilet in a supply house dumpster, as far as pick up went, I had to wait for them to get the product out to me, they were told I'd be there in 15 to get it, I'm sure it would have been ready for pick up if they had more time, heck most of the time I have to pick up at a regular supply house and that alone is not charged out to the HO, and waiting on a supply house sometimes can be just as bad. It would have been less time if I did not have to go up several flight of stairs at the job site.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Oh yeah, will you leave with a check made out to your company or will there be more time and manpower expended with keeping track of A/R making sure that Blowe's sends payment and how long will it take them to get around to sending you your money (you and your meaning the company you work for)?
> 
> Imo, this is a collosal loser.


For my understanding payments are made fairly quickly, I don't have the exact days out after completions, but I leave that up to the office, I get my check on time every Monday morning, and you can bet my time is paid long before the office gets there money. :yes:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I did not find the post by plumber very funny, I removed it.


I did not find it funny either, and if I see anything like that it will be removed. Period.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

after you turn in an invoice install sales personal has 48 hrs. to process. then you will have money deposited into your account 7-8 days latter. the problem is the install sales personal are not rated on how quickly the installer gets paid. installers are treated as disposal items. invoice goes through 4 hands before computer cuts payment.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Smells was right about a company taking lower paying jobs just to keep the men busy. Business suicide. I think Proud Plumber was the one to say part of running a Service business is knowing when to cut the plumbing staff. Unless you have deep pockets and the plumber you are trying to save is a true rarity - let 'em go or you will go under fast. Most service plumbers are replaceable and not worth paying $20,000-$30,000. cleaning the shop for 6 mos. waiting for a turn-a-round that does not come soon enough.

This is what separates businessmen from nice guys.

Sorry to hear your area is that slow Ron. Blowes sucks but if that is what you need to do to feed your family - hold your head high knowing foolish pride has little value when they are foreclosing on your home.


----------



## wilnix16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I'll make sure I put pipe dope on the toilet bolt threads, should make the nuts install easy. :laughing:


 
Today was my first day as an apprentice and the master plumber I was with did this....uh..haha. Actually he did around the washer and top of the bolts. Not the whole entire bolt.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Well did a Lowes install today, hook up kitchen and one lav faucets and drains, 3.5 hours one trip to there store, paid very well, paid out at $53 per hour. Made over $180 on it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

:blink:...........................



Ron The Plumber said:


> Well did a Lowes install today, hook up kitchen and one lav faucets and drains, 3.5 hours one trip to there store, *paid very well*, paid out at $53 per hour. Made over $180 on it.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Well did a Lowes install today, hook up kitchen and one lav faucets and drains, 3.5 hours one trip to there store, paid very well, paid out at $53 per hour. Made over $180 on it.


 
$53 an hours is good for you?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I would have made more if the lav faucet she had would have worked out on the granite counter top, so had to make a trip to the store, it was an added trip fee, so if it was not for that I could have made close to $80 per hour on that commission ticket alone.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> $53 an hours is good for you?


Yes normal commission on an hour, pays me $36 per hour on a invoice


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Not bad for you. I was just thinking from the company owners standpoint.



Ron The Plumber said:


> Yes normal commission on an hour, pays me $36 per hour on a invoice


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> Not bad for you. I was just thinking from the company owners standpoint.



Yep as an employee, good pay for me.


----------

